# We've found our surroangel!



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi everyone

A friend who we originally met through a surro website and who lives very close to a couple of my FFs has offered to help us - hoorayyyyyy!!!! We are sooo excited     

A very happy Jaq


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

JAQ !!!!!!

I am sooooo excited for you !!!!!

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWO !!!!! GO JAQ !!!!!

You better pm me all the details now - are they from COTS 

T xx


----------



## Danuna (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah, happy, happy, happy.  Congratulations.


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS I hope  every thing works out for all of you.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

sorry to gatecrash the thread

I just wanted to post to say Jaq

I am so very happy for u and dp

you must be on 

Much love

Emilyxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

im gatecrashing too 

fab news   

keep us updated 

suzie xx


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulatons on your news.
I hope it all works out for you.
I think we may have met once at an SUK GT in Derbyshire.
Am I right?
EJJB
  x


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for all your kind wishes   I know there's a long way to go yet, but can't help daydreaming    
And EJJB - we were at the Derbyshire GT there last year, well remembered!

love Jaq


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Jaq

Many congratulations!

Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Jaq,
am so pleased for you......
Love
Sam
x


----------



## angelwomb (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Jaq

What fantastic news congratulations. I wish u loads of luck & hope all goes well for all of you!  

Just wondered whether you're going to the SUK GT at Hartington this Spring? If so I look forward to meeting you there see as we're going for the day on the Saturday!  

Love

Angelwomb
-x-x-x-x-x-


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi there Sam and Angelwomb - lovely to hear from you both. I wasn't planning to go to Hartington as we have joined COTS now and not sure if I'm "allowed"! Mind you, you all sound such lovely people and I would love to meet you (and see again some of you I've met before   ) that perhaps I could sneak along  
We are doing great - we are having our agreement session this weekend and hope to be able to get going on our first "try" really soon - weyhey  
Best wishes and best of luck to you all
Love Jaq


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey jaq

Massive congratulations on your news! Best of luck for your mediation!  Hope you dont mind me asking but noticed you where at CARE Manchester....would greatly appreciated any advice as we're hoping to ? maybe use this clinic for host surrogacy.
Congratulations once again x


----------



## angelwomb (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Jaq,

Please don't quote me on this but I really do think that the SUK GT's are open to anyone so look forward to meeting you there! 

Congratulations with your journey so far, can't wait to hear all about it at Hartington if you do go! I was wondering, are you going to the FF meet in Eastwood in a couple of weeks time? 

Love
Angelwomb
-x-x-x-x-x-


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Lee

You are absolutely right, SUK GTs are open to all, members and non-members alike. Jaq, you would still be very welcome.

The aim of our GTs are to give everyone a good understanding of surrogacy and prepare them for the journey ahead. They are attended by SMs/IPs who are either just thinking about it, at the start of their journey, are pregnant and there are always IPs who continue to support others after having their baby.

We are all there to support each other through our own journeys. The GTs are always attended by a number of committee members/mediators/counsellors too.

Below is a link to our web-site which lists all the GTs scheduled for 2006/2007.

http://www.surrogacyuk.org/announcements.asp

Jayne


----------



## stardust (Nov 11, 2005)

hi,

congratulations on your surroangel good luck much love
beck x


----------

